# Sequenzdiagramm für Singleton-Muster



## kubi111 (6. Jul 2004)

Hallo allerseits!!!

Ich weiß nicht wirklich, ob das hier das richtige Forum für meine Frage ist, aber ich stelle sie trotzdem mal:

Hat irgendjemand ein Sequenzdiagramm für das Singleton-Muster auf Lager??? Ich hab überall im Netz gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden........

Vielen Dank für die Mühen.....

Gruß André


----------



## bygones (6. Jul 2004)

???:L  Sequenzdiagramm für das Singleton Pattern ??
mhm also entweder habe ich was falsch verstanden, aber das eine ist ein Design pattern, das andere beschreibt den Ablauf eines Programms und ist somit programmspezifisch.... also zwei versch. Sachen...

oder wie ?!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jul 2004)

hm..also n sequenzdiagramm beschreibt, was ein programm macht nachdem ich z.b. auf den Button "ok" geklickt hab. ich weis nicht genau wie du das design pattern mit einem sequenzdiagramm beschreiben willst..ich glaube das hat schon seinen grund warum du nirgends sowas findest


----------



## meez (6. Jul 2004)

Generelle Design-Patterns findest du nur als Klassendiagram...


----------



## kubi111 (6. Jul 2004)

... wahrscheinlich hab ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.... Ich suche natürlich ein Sequenzdiagramm für eine spezielle Implementierung des Singleton-Musters. Dabei ist die spezielle Implementierung doch völlig egal, denn das Muster und der Ablauf ist doch immer gleich. Im Singleton-Muster gibt es ne statische Methode, z.B. getInstance(), in der überprüft wird, ob es schon eine Instanz dieser Singleton-Klasse gibt. Und genau diesen Ablauf, d.h. den Aufruf dieser statischen Methode von einer anderen Klasse aus, dem daraus resultierenden Anlegen der (ersten und einzigen) Instanz und das zurückgeben der Instanz an die aufrufende Klasse, möchte ich gerne in einem Sequenzdiagramm darstellen. 

Ich hab mir das auch nicht einfach so ausgedacht, es ist ne Prüfungsfrage für ne mündliche Prüfung, die ich morgen absolvieren muss...

Gruß André


----------



## nollario (7. Jul 2004)

Muss auch mal sagen, dass Du bei einem Singleton doch eher ein Klassendiagramm nutzen würdest, da es sich um ein Erzeugungsmuster handelt (wie z.B. auch die Factory Method oder Abstract Factory). Erzeugunsmuster und Strukturmuster sind aber verstärkt statisch also in Klassendiagrammen dargestellt (Sequenzdiagramme machen da keinen Sinn). Bei sogenannten Verhaltensmustern sieht das natürlich schon etwas anders aus (z.B. Beobachter)....

Wenn Du noch auf der Suche nach URLs bist - hier ist der Anfang von allem: 

http://hillside.net/


----------

